# What are you currently working on and goals for the future.



## beat2020 (Dec 31, 2009)

Like the title says. What are your goals in breeding right now, and what are goals/ plans for the future.

Currently I am working with Multi HM's. I have 1 pair that didn't do so well with breeding, but I might pick up another pair soon. Right now my goals are to just keep that HM quality finnage on my spawns. So pretty much I'm just trying to improve finnage. For color I want to work with blue/red multis and MGs. My long term goals for these spawns are to have a line of blue/red butterfly and marble multis and to eventually create my own line of light colored MGs.

For example a base color like this









But the blue in the body and fins a light pastel color.

Like this








But instead of brownish and white on the fins, light blue, yellow, and white.I would also like to expand my line to at least DBT.
Another goal of mine would be to send some of my fish to lots of shows next year. I just joined the IBC today, so I can't wait to read up on the stats of the shows this year.

So what are your breeding goals?


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Blue HMPK dragons and eventually show quality VTs.


----------



## FloridaBettas239 (Jun 29, 2010)

Hey if you like multicolors and joined the IBC And want some show quality fish, from the united states. My friend that owns the site greatwhitebettas.com has a forum kind of like this but for people that own show quality bettas and are trying to better the breed... And there's a user on there named martinsmommy, she even sales on AB sometimes but anyway. She does really good at the ibc shows, so you know she has good fish and that's her thing is multicolors.. I can have him email you the link for the show forum...


----------



## FloridaBettas239 (Jun 29, 2010)

So I am A IBC member and have 2 pair of blue marble halmoon dragon, From Thailand breeder aquastar71. On those pair I have 2) F1 spawns from them that I am growing out so I can selective breed and make my own line.. I plan on staying with the marble blue dragon halfmoons.....

Here is the male Of the F1 spawn He is the daddy and the starter stock..














And then I have a pair of blue marble halfmoon's with some dragon influence, that pair come from bettysplendens.com 
I also have a F1 spawn from them also and what I like to is the pair from bettysplendens and the pair from thai are not sibling's so I can do some cross breeding with the fry from the F1 spawn's... And this is pretty much what I am working on to make the most perfect betta I can.
This is what I am about..... Link below...

http://www.bettysplendens.com/articles/page.imp?articleid=4074

Like my avatar picture...


----------



## beat2020 (Dec 31, 2009)

FloridaBettas239 said:


> Hey if you like multicolors and joined the IBC And want some show quality fish, from the united states. My friend that owns the site greatwhitebettas.com has a forum kind of like this but for people that own show quality bettas and are trying to better the breed... And there's a user on there named martinsmommy, she even sales on AB sometimes but anyway. She does really good at the ibc shows, so you know she has good fish and that's her thing is multicolors.. I can have him email you the link for the show forum...


Yeah I know Martinismommy. That seceond male I posted is a fish from her, and I'm probably going to get more stock from her soon. I've also met her face to face when I went to pick up my fish. She's definitely one of the best breeders in the US now and she is doing great in the shows with the multis.



FloridaBettas239 said:


> So I am A IBC member and have 2 pair of blue marble halmoon dragon, From Thailand breeder aquastar71. On those pair I have 2) F1 spawns from them that I am growing out so I can selective breed and make my own line.. I plan on staying with the marble blue dragon halfmoons.....
> 
> Here is the male Of the F1 spawn He is the daddy and the starter stock..
> 
> ...


Wow I really like the line you're working on FB!
Are you only going to focus on HM?


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

I'm not too interested in creating lines right now. I'm mainly focusing on getting the experience of raising spawns and learning what to look for in fry I would want to keep. I don't really have the space or money to try to create a line at this point. I do however want to put out the best possible fry so I'll keep buying the best possible stock to breed from and breeding for form and finnage as well as color.

That being said right now I have a MG/Melano geno spawn. Should hatch today or tomorrow. I do eventually want to work with both Mustard Gas and Melano so I will be keeping a few nice specimens back to possibly do an F2.

I have a multicolor BF x pastel HM pair in the spawning tank right now. Still no spawn from them. If I get one I'll be trying to get multicolor butterflies in different colors (the father is red/blue based).. I'll be keeping any really nice Butterfly babies.


Besides MG and Melano, in the future I want to do a line of fancy marbles, extended red HM and HMPK, I'd like to get lines of non-irrid blues and reds since those are some of the colors that are disappearing.

I also want to work with wilds. There are many species I want to work with.


----------



## Adastra (Jun 18, 2010)

Beat2020, I love that first male you posted. It reminds me of Vinita's (Nicebettas) blues--she had the most beautiful line of fully masked sky blue bettas with light yellow variegation in the fins and yellow eyes. Gorgeous--you should consider contacting her if you want some great stock for this line. She does great work with blues. I believe her line was called "serenade":


----------



## beat2020 (Dec 31, 2009)

1fish2fish said:


> I'm not too interested in creating lines right now. I'm mainly focusing on getting the experience of raising spawns and learning what to look for in fry I would want to keep. I don't really have the space or money to try to create a line at this point. I do however want to put out the best possible fry so I'll keep buying the best possible stock to breed from and breeding for form and finnage as well as color.
> 
> That being said right now I have a MG/Melano geno spawn. Should hatch today or tomorrow. I do eventually want to work with both Mustard Gas and Melano so I will be keeping a few nice specimens back to possibly do an F2.
> 
> ...


Congrats on the spawn!

Ahh well. Even if you're not focusing on creating/keeping lines I still think it's wonderful that you're breeding quality fish still.
BTW out of the lines you may want to work with I'm definitely excited about the extended reds. They're some of my favorites. 


Adastra said:


> Beat2020, I love that first male you posted. It reminds me of Vinita's (Nicebettas) blues--she had the most beautiful line of fully masked sky blue bettas with light yellow variegation in the fins and yellow eyes. Gorgeous--you should consider contacting her if you want some great stock for this line. She does great work with blues. I believe her line was called "serenade":


Wow Adastra that female is stunning!
Kind of what I want to work with but maybe with less iridescence and some white in the fins.
I'm totally going to look up that breeder to maybe get some stock from in the future.


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

After these spawns are grown and sold I'm probably going to try to find an extended red HMPK pair or at least a red HMPK pair to spawn. That is unless I have melanos from this spawn to breed.

I'd like to possibly get some of my fish into shows, I'm not sure if I'll have anything nice enough from this spawn but maybe


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

1fish2fish said:


> After these spawns are grown and sold I'm probably going to try to find an extended red HMPK pair or at least a red HMPK pair to spawn. That is unless I have melanos from this spawn to breed.
> 
> I'd like to possibly get some of my fish into shows, I'm not sure if I'll have anything nice enough from this spawn but maybe


 I'd love to have a nice red HMPK pair...always wanted one but I got my dragons so that's good enough for me


----------



## beat2020 (Dec 31, 2009)

1fish2fish said:


> After these spawns are grown and sold I'm probably going to try to find an extended red HMPK pair or at least a red HMPK pair to spawn. That is unless I have melanos from this spawn to breed.
> 
> I'd like to possibly get some of my fish into shows, I'm not sure if I'll have anything nice enough from this spawn but maybe


I'm really looking forward to you getting a pair of extended reds 

I'm pretty sure you will have fry that are show quality from these spawns. After all they come from a great show breeder.


----------



## vilmarisv (Apr 17, 2010)

Currently I want to work on Yellow HM BF but I want to introduce blue in that later on. I would love to create some strongly defined blue and yellow marbled BFs. 
But this is an everchanging plan. I will see what I get from my yellow BF pair and work from there, my main goal is to improve finnage.


----------



## beat2020 (Dec 31, 2009)

vilmarisv said:


> Currently I want to work on Yellow HM BF but I want to introduce blue in that later on. I would love to create some strongly defined blue and yellow marbled BFs.
> But this is an everchanging plan. I will see what I get from my yellow BF pair and work from there, *my main goal is to improve finnage*.


That's my main goal right now as well. I really want to start sending fish to shows next year, so I'm going to just going to really try to improve that HM quality finnage.


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

I'm breeding Blacks currently... Have always loved them and so now I'm taking the plunge. 

Got a Black melano X Black orchid Marble in the spawning tank right now. Hoping for Melanos, marbles, and Black Orchids. They are both Super Deltas, but I am mainly looking to get experience breeding and raising fry. Hopefully I will be able to start a line and improve finnage. The female comes from a giant line.


----------



## beat2020 (Dec 31, 2009)

Cool DH!
Blacks are really beautiful!

Whats kind of black are you mainly focusing on?


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Erm... Haven't decided yet. Depends on what I get. I'm fine working with any of the blacks.


----------



## beat2020 (Dec 31, 2009)

doggyhog said:


> Erm... Haven't decided yet. Depends on what I get. I'm fine working with any of the blacks.


Well with the pair you have now, I think you should expect some nice marbles and maybe some black orchids.


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Yep, that's what I'm hoping for.


----------



## beat2020 (Dec 31, 2009)

Well I think I'm actually going to start my light colored MG line soon. 

Check out this thread to see my new stock.

http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=52831

I think these guys will be my foundation into building the line. The first MG girl has a light MG color that I really like.
Look for a new spawn log in a few weeeks.


----------



## beat2020 (Dec 31, 2009)

Just thought I would update this thread.  I'm currently growing out some fry. They will be the foundation for the light colored MG line I metioned earlier in this thread. However before these fry grow out,I wanted to try something different, which is why I recenlty bought a purple copper HM. (Pics of him here http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/closed.cgi?view_closed_item&fwbettashm1289190648) If he gets here safely,(Should be here tomorrow) I'm going to try to breed him to my HMDT steel MG female soon. My first goal for this spawn would be to improve the dorsal. That's where my HMDT comes in. I'm hoping for some nice DT geno dorsals in the first generation. Another thing I would like to improve would be the butterfly coloring. So later on I would like to introduce some kind of good butterfly dragon HM. (Either a blue masked,yellow,or copper butterfly HM.) I hope that I could get a few nice spawns so I can start showing next spring.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

I could sell you a blue dragon if when decide who to keep and who to sell. They carry the HM gene but are HMPK.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Well I'm shifting my focus to HMPKs...pure red and blue dragons with red/black fins. After seeing Linda Olsons shipment and seeing all the gorgeous aqaubid fish that I drool over face to face I will be ordering several more Thai fish.


----------



## beat2020 (Dec 31, 2009)

MrVampire181 said:


> I could sell you a blue dragon if when decide who to keep and who to sell. They carry the HM gene but are HMPK.


Thanks but it looks like your pair has a bit of red wash, and I really don't want to introduce red to the line since it is difficult to breed out.Plus I want to work on the butterfly pattern.Thanks for the offer though.;-)


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

I might be making my first tentative steps into wilds. I'm looking at purchasing a wild Betta. The seller is not sure what gender it is or even what species. I'm pretty sure it's either smaragdina or imbellis. If I buy it I'll figure out species and gender and look at finding a mate.

Either way it's not a far cry from splendens so I shouldn't have much trouble spawning them.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Yeah they do but some of the fry are mostly blue, it really depends on what your breeding for. Also IDK how the red got there. The father was a turquoise and the mom a blue dragon, neither having red wash. 

Either way I'll probably be ordering some better dragons (this line I will be working for blue dragon bodies with red and black fins, similar to Victoria Starks Armadillo line). 

Just to give you an example of my goal (and I'm super close to ahcieving it too!):


----------



## beat2020 (Dec 31, 2009)

Nice.  I've always found wilds interesting...
Good luck with them.


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

With a little googling I'm almost 100% sure that it is a smaragdina, not sure of sex because the pictures the seller has aren't very good. Either way I'm excited


----------



## beat2020 (Dec 31, 2009)

MrVampire181 said:


> Yeah they do but some of the fry are mostly blue, it really depends on what your breeding for. Also IDK how the red got there. The father was a turquoise and the mom a blue dragon, neither having red wash.
> 
> Either way I'll probably be ordering some better dragons (this line I will be working for blue dragon bodies with red and black fins, similar to Victoria Starks Armadillo line).
> 
> Just to give you an example of my goal (and I'm super close to ahcieving it too!):


Her Armadillo line is one of my favorites....not something I would like to breed for though. Do you know how you are going try to achieve it?

For an addition to my line, I would love a male like this.

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1289484233

Except a butterfly...


----------



## beat2020 (Dec 31, 2009)

1fish2fish said:


> With a little googling I'm almost 100% sure that it is a smaragdina, not sure of sex because the pictures the seller has aren't very good. Either way I'm excited


I can't wait for you to get him.....or her lol

Are you going to be breeding the wilds soon?


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

beat2020 said:


> *Her Armadillo line is one of my favorites....not something I would like to breed for though. Do you know how you are going try to achieve it?*
> 
> For an addition to my line, I would love a male like this.
> 
> ...


Since I'm only on f1 I won't need an outcross soon. My 8 week old fry have nice color seperation with no red in the body and only red in the fins and some have a black outlining. I'll simply keep breeding the ones with the best seperation and later get a nice outcross (there's a breeder in California who focuses on dragons who I'll be getting my outcrosses from).


----------



## BettaLover659 (Oct 14, 2010)

I would love to breed blue halfmoon bettas with orange


----------



## beat2020 (Dec 31, 2009)

Ok so another update 

I pretty much decided to just work with 2 lines. A shortfin line and a longfin line.

The longfin line I'm going to try to achieve is the one I've mentioned on this thread a few times. And that is a light MG line. I will work with longfin HM and longfin DT. I already have an idea on how I'm going to try to achieve this line.

Now on to my shortfin line. I just had a HMPK pair spawn. The parents are both MG with a light black scale outlining. With this line I am going to try to achieve a MG color with significant black scale outlining. I will most likely cross any MG fry with black scale outlining, to a pineapple HMPK to try to get MG's with the dark scale outlining of a pineapple colored betta.


----------

